# ACK!! My chicken still has feathers! Is dinner ruined?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just pulled the pastured chicken out of the bag to cook for dinner and it is still covered in feather quills. It looks like they plucked the large ones and then singed the small ones. It is literally COVERED in these tiny little feather nubs. I just spent 5 minutes with tweezers pulling some of the bigger ones, but there's no way I can get all of them. Am I going to have to throw away the skin? That's our favorite part! Or is there something else I can do? I have to have something cooked for dinner when DH gets home.

I don't think I'm buying chicken from this seller again.

And for you knowledgeable mamas out there, the chicken wasn't totally cleaned, and there were 4 "balls" in there that looked like orange cherry tomatoes... any idea what they are? They were still attached when I went to pull out the guts.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

yikes--that seller did a bad job--I would complain

no clue about what to do for dinner

nak


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I hope your dinner went okay despite the issues with your chook.

I can handle a few quills on my bird, but not a lot of them. It sounds to me like the suppliers didn't have a clue about de-feathering a bird.

However, you can pick off what you can & then discard the skin after the bird is cooked. As for 'bits' left inside the body cavity, just scrape & discard those, then rinse in fresh water & pat dry with a clean dry kitchen towel before roasting according to your fave recipe.

I wouldn't poach a bird with lots of quills left over, but I would roast it.


----------

